# Помогите оценить инструмент.



## kos911 (13 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. По наследству от дедушки перешёл немецкий аккордеон Horch deluxe 120. Подскажите примерную стоимость данного инструмента и ценность среди аккордионистов. Инструмент в идеальном состоянии. 
https://www.avito.ru/saratov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/nemetskiy_akkordeon_horch_del
uxe_120_689336935


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2016)

kos911 писал:


> ценность среди аккордионистов.


Среди настоящих акрордрионитов, ценность мала. Кроме цыганской внешности, там ничего нет. 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-832.html
Там всё написано.

А для интерьера, или как память о дедушке- прекрасный аккордеон!


----------



## kos911 (13 Ноя 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> kos911 писал: ценность среди аккордионистов.
> Среди настоящих акрордрионитов, ценность мала. Кроме цыганской внешности, там ничего нет.
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-832.html
> Там всё написано.
> ...


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2016)

Продать можно всё. Даже рваные галоши)..

Профи не купят, а не профи падки на блестяшки.

Ставьте 15 тр, и "делайте упор на частичную потерю памяти")). Мол, дедушкин, он выбирал, самый красивый, всё как новое, но я не специалист, больше ничего сказать не могу. ).
https://my.mail.ru/mail/gavrilovd72/video/1382/6284.html

Я как-то искал примерно такой Хорёк. Не играть, нет. Как память о жившем у нас в подъезде дедушке, ветеране ВОВ. Хороший был мужик.  Но потом я передумал, и так инструментов полон дом.


----------



## krainalelek (13 Ноя 2016)

Вот после таких советов потом и появляются ветки про кидалово на Авито. А вдруг продавец войдет во вкус с "потерей памяти" и вообще забудет отправить инструмент после получения денег.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2016)

Ну Вам прям кругом килальцы мерещатся... Ужеж договорились: никаких пересылок. Приехал, увидел, не купил


----------

